# Grow room



## Damnation (Nov 22, 2006)

i have:
Height: 225 cm
Width: 163 cm
length: 253 cm

i want to flower 6 plants hopefully under my 400watt hps.
but i want a second room, to house 3 mother plants, and clones. under flor lights.

i won't be doing a hydroponic system, too much for this lil newbie, instead i'll get a tank fill it with water, and add the nut's. and give whatever its suggested to each plant. 

i'll build this room next to a window that'll be setup so its partly open. and my used air will flow out of it. 3 floors up so it should be discreet, that and hopefully a usable DIY carbon filter.

What would you suggest for a easy and cheap out take fan.
and a setup for bringing air into both rooms, they will both be closed off by the white plastic stuff. i'll roll it up or somthing to get into the rooms.

so i need some ideas of how to setup & which intakes fans to get and a sutablesetup for extraction fans, its has to out of 2 rooms. i'd guess anyway.

thanx for any information.


----------



## Damnation (Nov 23, 2006)

the black bottome lines are that black plastic, i'll be making a basin. about 6 inches high, everything will sit on the black plastic (or white i dunno) to stop damage to floors from water.
left room = veg room. won't need to close it off, but it'll have an osc fan in there, and the barrel is my nuted water. i want to house at max 3 mother plants and some clones.

the right room = Flowering, it'll be closed off. the wierd line far right = my window. i'll put blinds up and block it off. the thing up top is a carbon filter, and extraction fan removing the air out the top.the box thing, is a kinda of tunnel thing i want to make ti bring new fresh air into the room, the arrow is saying i want to put fan over there to circulate the room.

i want to grow 6 buding plants, under a 400 watt hps lamp, once again barrel at back is the nuted water. 

i think thats all my room needs right now, i might try hydro later on but we'll see.
i want to build that room but i don't know what measure meants i should make it.

o the black thing intbetween is a light proof barrier.

the avaliable size is in hte post above. can anyone help me please
and i know the drawing is evil, but hey, i'm stoned. i got a mouse on 2000dpi so a slight movement is Zooom! and i **** lol.
but its okish to get an idea i guess.

anyway thanx for any replies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2006)

Damnation said:
			
		

> i have:
> Height: 225 cm
> Width: 163 cm
> length: 253 cm
> ...


*The average room for a 400 watt HPS should be 3 x 3 x 6 feet. Here is a link to some inline fans. http://www.shopping.com/xGS-Inline_Fan~NS-1~linkin_id-8001688~r-1~CLT-INTR~RFR-search.yahoo.com*


----------



## Damnation (Nov 24, 2006)

my grow/flower room at mo will be 4 x 5 x 7,  although i plan to only let my plants grow to 4 foot. if they want too. i dunno or i will try soc. i'll read up on it.

i'll build teh veg room at a later date. not all that space will be for plants, but u say that 3 x 3 is a 400 watts area? 

i could build a 3 x 3 basin for my plants they'll still live in pots but it'll be an area to run excess water into.  

thanx for the info and the link, although i am in england and it doesn't seem the deliver here, i have my eyes on a few on ebay at mo, i'll see what their end price is, if they are not too high, i'll get getting an inline fan. but i have planed the air inlet. 


top of window = Carbon (DIY) filter & inline fan

bottom has a funnel thing, that directs air into bottom of the room where an osc fan circulates it.


----------

